# Bird of Paradise



## Greenpaph (Dec 19, 2021)

The plant has been blooming over the past couple months. 
Northern New Hampshire greenhouse.


----------



## eds (Dec 19, 2021)

Lovely! How big is the plant? 
(I have a youngish one about two feet tall and wondering how big it needs to be before I get a flower!)


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 20, 2021)

Here is a photo  
It needs to be over-potted or it will not flower. 


eds said:


> Lovely! How big is the plant?
> (I have a youngish one about two feet tall and wondering how big it needs to be before I get a flower!)


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2021)

Nice. My Dad used to grow them in our apartment.


----------



## abax (Dec 20, 2021)

Rather splendid plant, isn't it?


----------



## SouthPark (Jan 15, 2022)

The flowers of these are absolutely wonderful. They grow very thickly in the tropics. It was only yesterday I was trimming these plants -------- with a chain saw. These plants grow so prolifically when planted in the ground, and so tall, that a chainsaw is probably the only way to go. I think petrol powered hedge cutting machine can do the job too ----- but the hedgers aren't as good as chainsaw.


----------



## SouthPark (Jan 15, 2022)

Just went to take a few pics to show what I mean only. Growing in a pot is an excellent idea. I just didn't know that these things could grow so thick when in the ground.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 15, 2022)

SouthPark said:


> Just went to take a few pics to show what I mean only. Growing in a pot is an excellent idea. I just didn't know that these things could grow so thick when in the ground.


Thanks! That is incredible!


----------



## Dekejis (Jan 16, 2022)

Beautiful! They do get to be big, robust plants over time. I have one I've had in a pot for about 15 years and it spends spring, summer and fall outside and winter in the garage under lights. It has gotten big enough that I have to ruck it around (with great effort) with a big dolly.


----------

